# update appleTV



## ipascm (1 Septembre 2010)

est ce que l'ancienne apple tv est updatable avec le soft du nouvel apple TV??????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

pas de mise à jour pour le moment


----------



## wayne (1 Septembre 2010)

ipascm a dit:


> est ce que l'ancienne apple tv est updatable avec le soft du nouvel apple TV??????
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------
> 
> pas de mise à jour pour le moment



J'espere que oui, car du point de vue ''matériel'' la nouvelle appleTV semble etre une régression. 
Le seul intéret pour un heureux detenteur de l'appleTV V1, c'est l'evolution logicielle. Et encore, j'attends de voir...


----------



## atari.fr (1 Septembre 2010)

Ok elle est moins cher la nouvelle: 119 euros, 269 euros l'ancienne avec 160go (avant sept 2009: 299 euros la 40 Go)

mais 720p maxi
 l'ancienne: 1080i

l'ancienne avait un disk dur de 160go, la nouvelle pas de HDD

surement plus silencieuse car pas de ventilo

yavait une astuce pour faire tourner MAC OS sur l'ancienne...

Par contre l'ancienne pouvait jouer la musique qui etait stockée sur Itunes (Stream), mais la video je ne sais pas...

Apparement yavait moyen de la cracker pour avoir cette fonction, et aussi de surfer sur le WEB (si crackée)
 super tutos pour cela: 
http://www.macetvideo.com/appletv2_booste/appletv2_booste.html
http://www.maxiapple.com/2008/05/apple-tv-se-debride-avec-atv-flash.html


Les questions:
 1.ATV ancienne: pas de DTS, et la nouvelle ?
 2.ATV crackée : XMBC permet de streamer de la video via Itunes ?
 3.ATV crakcée:  AtvFlash: permet de lire des formats DivX... ?
4.Peut on brancher une souris sur ATV pour saisir plus vite les caracteres ?
 5. l'ancienne Apple TV à jour (version 2.3 je crois), ce que tu écouteras sur ton  Apple TV (et donc sur ta télé), tu pourras le diffuser sur la chaine  hifi branchée en jack/RCA à la borne express.         
   Pour la nouvelle Apple parle du AIRPLAY: mais il faut du materiel audio video compatible (dernier Denon ou Marantz)

c'est pas mieux d'avoir un mac mini qui lui a un clavier (pour ecrire et rechercher albums ou video) pour diffuser les media sur la TV ? Avec le soft PLEX par exemple

Patrice


----------



## atari.fr (2 Septembre 2010)

J'ai aussi du mal à voir l'interet

Sauf que les boxs n'ont pas une belle image en sortie HDMI
 et je ne sais pas si en VOD sur les boxs ont peut avoir des films en HD ?

Par contre le stream de la musique / Itunes les boxs ne le font pas
 les box font la radio web


----------



## Gwen (2 Septembre 2010)

ipascm a dit:


> est ce que l'ancienne apple tv est updatable avec le soft du nouvel apple TV??????



Il y a peu de chance, ce n'est pas le même hardware du tout.


----------



## ubusky (2 Septembre 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Les questions:
> 
> 2.ATV crackée : XMBC permet de streamer de la video via Itunes ?



XBMC ne passe pas par itunes d'où l'avantage de pouvoir les .avi et autres formats vidéo non supporté par itunes.
Chez moi, c'est simplement un dossier qui est partagé sur mon imac, et XBMC se  connecte à ce dossier. Attention  toutefois, s'il y a trop de fichiers dans ce dossier partagé, l'appleTV n'apprécie pas trop et saccade la lecture...


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Ok elle est moins cher la nouvelle: 119 euros, 269 euros l'ancienne avec 160go (avant sept 2009: 299 euros la 40 Go)
> 
> Les questions:
> 1.ATV ancienne: pas de DTS, et la nouvelle ?
> ...



1) non crackée je ne sais pas mais une ATV ancienne crackée avec xbmc/boxee accepte le dts en passtrough (il faut alors un ampli sachant décoder le dts) ou downmix en stereo (à confirmer )
2) euh à priori non mais bon si la video vient de d'itunes, l'os de l'ATV sait le faire (à moins bien sûr de ce soit un .mp4 en 1080p à haut bitrate). Au pire, il suffit dans itunes (pref) d'indiquer que lorsque tu mets une video dans itunes, tu laisses le fichier à sa place, fichier que tu pourras lire via xbmc en ayant activer le partage windows (smb) sur ton mac
3) xbmc ou boxee lisent quasiment tout sauf peut être certains formats real (jamais testé) ou du flash HD
4) oui mai si tu as un iphone ou ipad, l'appli remote est pas mal, voir remote hd pour ceux qui ont crackée leur ATV avec Atv flash
5) je ne suis pas sûr (loin de là)  que tu puisses balancer le son d'une ATV ancienne vers une airports express via le réseau (limitation de l'ATV), c'est réservé à Itunes. Par contre avec airtunes, ton ATV ancienne branchée en filaire à un ampli devient un haut parleur déporté pour toutes les bibliothèques itunes de la maison (encore plus agréable avec l'appli remote car plus besoin de l'écran de la Tv soit allumé)

En remplaçant la carte wifi de l'ATV ancienne avec une carte accélératrice Broadcom crystal (on trouve enfin les dernières générations sur ebay (bcm70015) mais un peu chère (60 euros) contre 20 euros fdp pour la génération précédente (bcm70012) il y a quelques mois), tu profiteras du décodage du 1080p avec xbmc (nighty builds) sous l'IOS, voir en bootant un ubuntu sur une clé usb, le 1080p/24i natif, pour un projo HD par exemple pour une expérience sans saccades.

Tu peux aussi installer un serveur vnc pour une prise en main à distance, un vpn pour accéder à Hulu avec un serveur ricain, surfer ...


----------



## ipascm (2 Septembre 2010)

processeur A4 sur la nouvelle, ca risque d'etre difficile d'avoir une update ...


----------



## wayne (2 Septembre 2010)

atari.fr a dit:


> Ok elle est moins cher la nouvelle: 119 euros, 269 euros l'ancienne avec 160go (avant sept 2009: 299 euros la 40 Go)
> 
> mais 720p maxi
> l'ancienne: 1080i
> ...



Bon, pour la HD, c'est mieux mais les films acheté en HD sur l'ancienne AppleTV et regardés sur une TVHD était tres bien.
Sur l'ancienne AppleTV, on pouvait ecouter SA musique, gratuite, meme si son Mac était éteind
Est- ce encore possible?
On pouvait voir ses photos ou vidéos perso avec le Mac éteind sans avoir a publier ses fichiers sur FlickR ou autre... Une synchro toute simple, qui se fait toute seule suffisait.
Bref, c'était simple, du Apple tout simple branché sur TV et HiFI, qui assurait...avec du matériel TV ou HiFi meme ancien

moi, je ne changerait pas. La MàJ logicielle me suffit 
Bon c'est vrai, elle est chaude. Elle est plus grosse et elle fait un bruit TRÈS leger.


----------



## atari.fr (2 Septembre 2010)

En resumé


 1.via Itunes on ne lit que certains formats video
 2.via XMBC / Boxee on peut lire quasiment tous les flux mais donc forcement stockés sur le disk dur de l'apple TV ?
    la manip pour mettre boxeet et XMBC c'est forcement avec ATVflash ?
 3.Un mac mini avec Plex c'est mieux ?
 4.l'ancienne Apple TV d'origine pouvait faire du streaming : location de film et/ou lire un film stocké sur l'ordi ?
5.pour avoir le 1080p sur l'ancienne il faut faire une modif materielle, mais d'orgine elle passe au maxi du 720p ? 1080i ?
 5.le crack ATVflash permet:



Lire les *Divx, Xvid, AVI, WMV, RMVB*, etc. (avec NITO TV je crois)
Lire les *DVD* sans avoir à les convertir
Synchroniser et visionner vos contenus sans passer par iTunes
Naviguer sur Internet grâce au navigateur aTV
Louer et visionner les *films en HD* via *Jaman.com*
Faire du *streaming*
Lire les *RSS*
*Add More Apps*
      Firefox, Hotspot Shield, XBMC and Boxee.


merci


----------



## Dark Phantom (2 Septembre 2010)

Plus simple : http://www.wdc.com/fr/products/products.asp?driveid=735
85 euros ttc


----------



## Toximityx (2 Septembre 2010)

Apple Confirms *No Software Update* for Original Apple TV. http://www.macrumors.com/2010/09/02/apple-confirms-no-software-update-for-original-apple-tv/


----------



## fpoil (2 Septembre 2010)

1) oui, les formats vidéo acceptés par iTunes
2) non, xbmc sait trés bien lire les fichiers stockés sur tous les ordis de ton réseau perso, sur un NAS,  simplement le plus simple amha c'est d activer le partage Windows sur les Macs car xbmc reconnait par défaut le protocole smb , pour le protocole AFP ( protocole d'échange Apple, il faut d'après mes souvenirs une manip en plus)
3) question de gouts et de couleurs, mais assurément plus cher même en occasion, et amha, l'atv est plus simple à utiliser pour les membres de la famille, plus friendly
4) l'ancienne atv peut d'origine louer et acheter des films sur le store ( dans ce cas les films sont stockés sur son dd) peut lire les films achetés sur un autre Mac si même compte utilisé et lire tous ce que les librairies itunes des macs contiennent
5) oui même si je n'ai jamais testé le 1080i

Atv flash n'est qu'un moyen simple de cracké son atv, tout peut se faire manuellement en trouvant les outils gratuits sur le net, atv flash n'est qu'une compilation des outils open source existants, apporte amha une valeur ajoutée en apportant le suivi des maj, tout se fait à la telco

Mais je le répète tout peux se faire gratuitement, en lisant les tutus et en maniant ssh, le terminal etc..., question d'urgence et d'envies...


----------



## ipascm (3 Septembre 2010)

Bon pas d' update c est maintenant clair. Je viens de mettre iTunes 10 et la, catastrophe, on ne peut plus synchroniser comme avant l Apple tv, seules les photos sont accessibles.

Gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## wayne (3 Septembre 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> 1)
> 5) oui même si je n'ai jamais testé le 1080i
> 
> Atv flash n'est qu'un moyen simple de cracké son atv, tout peut se faire manuellement en trouvant les outils gratuits sur le net, atv flash n'est qu'une compilation des outils open source existants, apporte amha une valeur ajoutée en apportant le suivi des maj, tout se fait à la telco
> .



Sur mon ancienne AppleTV, on peut regler la résolution de la TV à 1080p, ce que j'ai fait car ma TV le supporte, les films en HD sont superbes, mais ou peut-on lire les formats accéptés par l'AppleTV elle même ? dans quels menus ?

C'est surement une question de blaireau, mais je la pose quand même;;;:rateau:


----------



## jcs (3 Septembre 2010)

ipascm a dit:


> Bon pas d' update c est maintenant clair. Je viens de mettre iTunes 10 et la, catastrophe, on ne peut plus synchroniser comme avant l Apple tv, seules les photos sont accessibles.
> 
> Gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Ca veut dire quoi ? Tu me fais un peu peur ! On ne peut plus synchroniser l'Apple TV comme avant, tu es sûr ? Merde, je n'ai pas vérifié avant d'installer iTunes 10 et je sens que je vais le regretter.

Au pire, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de downgrader l'appli ?


----------



## werner75016 (3 Septembre 2010)

je rentre de vacances a l instant.. et mon apple tv vient de me demander de mettre a jour, suis passé en 3.0.2, et j ai perdu bien sur atvflash.  D autres ont eut le meme problème ?


----------



## yannL (7 Septembre 2010)

jcs a dit:


> Ca veut dire quoi ? Tu me fais un peu peur ! On ne peut plus synchroniser l'Apple TV comme avant, tu es sûr ? Merde, je n'ai pas vérifié avant d'installer iTunes 10 et je sens que je vais le regretter.
> 
> Au pire, est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de downgrader l'appli ?




bonjours, pareil pour moi depuis itune10  mon Apple TV   a beaucoup de mal a se synchronisé avec  itune  et elle ne trouve même plus mes photos


----------



## j-j (7 Septembre 2010)

Aucun soucis de mon coté.


----------

